# Relaxer Help..



## chocobon (Mar 25, 2006)

I know that relaxers r bad for ur hair and they do more harm than good BUT am gettin married in July and I want my hair to look good right out of the shower n easily manageable, instead of spendin hours n hours n hours stylin n dryin my hair,see the thing is I have a looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot of hair,mid back length,it's healthy and the texture is not coarse so what I think I need is a mild to medium strenghth formula n I am a relaxer virgin.

So basically what I need is any recs for the least damaging relaxer.

Thanx n sorry for ramblin' so much...


----------



## SewAmazing (Mar 25, 2006)

Never heard of a non-damaging relaxer! I LOVE relaxers, and do my own. The trick is to not over process during touch-ups. If you have virgin hair, you will get a nice relaxed effect, be sure to deep condition your hair a week before. After, manage those touch-ups to new growth and edges only, and use shampoos and conditioners formulated for permed/relaxed hair only. I use a great relaxer called Bantu, and I also color my relaxed hair regularly. I used TCB relaxer but it was discontinued. I condition my hair a lot and keep my ends trimmed to keep it neat since I wear a lot of updo's. Good luck whatever you decide. (A hard press and curl is still an option) You may want to cut down on the timing of the relaxer to minimize damage--I put a relaxer in for like 5 mins once.


----------



## Sosmooth06 (Mar 25, 2006)

SewAmazing is right. A non-damaging relaxer doesnt exist. Its how you use the relaxer that matter. And recommendations dont always help. Different people have different reactions to just one relaxer. I currently use revlon lye regular. I have also used Soft n beautiful and Creme of Nature in the past. It might be wise to get a professional to help with your first relaxer.

Just be sure to keep your hair well moisturized even after getting your relaxer.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 25, 2006)

Yup... they're right - all relaxers are damaging! But, I've also yet to see one that gives you perfectly straight and managable hair right out of the shower. It ususally still takes work. :satisfied:


----------



## bizimom (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Ladies! I used Phytorelaxer by Phytospecific on my hair about 8 months ago. It was highly recomended by a stylist on one of those hair care sites. I bought it and did the job myself. Well, it did make my hair straight, although I did have to blow it out to make it perfectly straight. This stuff is the most gentle of all relaxers, although it did make my hair a little dry. I solve that problem with a good conditioner. They have two types. Level one is for fine hair, level 2 is for thick wavy to course hair (I use level 2). This stuff is rather thick and messy. And it has a slight odor of rotten eggs witch goes away in th rinse.. Also, you have to work quickly. In addition, once your hair has grown a bit, you can not retreat the already processed hair. You have to treat the new growth only. So, now that I have at least 4 inches of new growth, I think I'll go to a salon to have it done. Not all salons use this product, but as I remember, their site will tell you the salons in your area that use this product. I hope this helps:satisfied:


----------



## bizimom (Mar 25, 2006)

Here is the phone number to find out what salons use this product in your area. 1-877-specific. GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## monniej (Mar 26, 2006)

if you are a relaxer virgin i suggest going to a salon. it's too easy to make a mistake that you won't be able to recover from. that said, when i used a relaxer i loved soft and free. my hair is fine, but i have a lot and it made my hair really shiny and silky. let us know what you decide!


----------



## Sosmooth06 (Mar 26, 2006)

I love soft n free. I used it before I moved here. I havent yet been able to find it in the USA. Same goes for Black like Me relaxer.


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 26, 2006)

I completely agree, the last relaxer I got on my hair was the CHI relaxer. Normally to get super straight hair I would blowdry and then iron. But with this relaxer just blowdrying it looked super straight. Also I thought it would be super straight out of the shower but no! However it did get rid of all the frizzies and had nice wavy hair.


----------



## dngreenwood (Mar 27, 2006)

Professional help is the way to go. I would find a reputable salon that is well versed in doing relaxers and schedule a consultation!!! So many women just go in to a stylist and let them get all up in their crown and glory and they have no idea what that stylist can do. Be very specific in what you want as far as a mild relaxer because so many stylists will just put what they put in everyone's head on you. 

All chemicals are damaging to hair, they change your hairs natural PH, but if you take care of your hair, keeping conditioned, lots of moisture and your ends clipped you should be fine.


----------



## claudia (Mar 27, 2006)

my hair is very fine. i was using kiddie perm and i got my hair straight. make sure that the hair is well neutralized, it's the most crucial part. the foam needs to be 100% white, no pink. if you go at a salon, don't be afraid t ask to see the foam. some salonist can give you attitude, but don't forget it's your hair you are talking about.

for me, what was working well, after 2-3 neutralizing shampoo, i use some cream of nature shampoo, and i do deep conditioning witj some ORS mayonnaise. my hair was not as dry anymore, but full of life and soft.

to have the perfect straight look, moisturize, than have the hair roller set wet, than wrap when dry. use the less heat as possible.

if after the relaxer, at home, you experience breakage, maybe the relaxer was not rinse properly. do a neutralizing shampoo. i don't know how many ppl it happended too, it's like a desease.

if you want a wash n go look, leave the relaxer for 5-7 min without combing. it will loosen the curl. if you want your hair straight, you can roller set or flat iron.

good luck


----------

